
The tech industry is a virus - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/11/15/theTechIndustryIsAVirus.html
======
wccrawford
By that same logic, humanity is a virus.

Some people do bad things. Some of them don't even realize what they've done
is bad.

Learn to protect yourself.

------
SriniK
Title of the hn entry should be: Path.com gets contacts from your iPhone's
address book?

Nice find - I couldnt believe if they are doing this.

